# I appreciate what you did for me



## Zuccherro

Merhaba,

"I appreciate what you did for me" nasıl söyleyebiliriz acaba?


----------



## Rallino

Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> "I appreciate what you did for me" nasıl söyleyebiliriz diyebiliriz acaba?



Benim için yaptıklarına minnetarım.


----------



## Zuccherro

Hızlı cevap verdiğiniz için teşekkür ederim efendim !


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Hızlı cevap verdiğiniz için teşekkür ederim efendim !



"çabuk" instead of "Hızlı" is more suitable here!


----------



## Zuccherro

Chaton.marchande said:


> "çabuk" instead of "Hızlı" is more suitable here!



Chaton.marchande benim için düzeltmelerine minnetarım!  
This raises yet another question, açeliyim a new thread for that !


----------



## Gemmenita

İlk önce rica ederim! 
Ayrıca yeni soruna yeni bir sayfa açman, çok güzel bir fikir!


----------



## Muttaki

Zuccherro said:


> Chaton.marchande benim için düzeltmelerine minnetarım!



Böyle bir şey için minnetarım demek biraz abartı oluyor.  Not quite the same with "I appreciate...". Say just "teşekkürler/eyvallah".


----------



## Zuccherro

Muttaki said:


> Böyle bir şey için minnetarım demek biraz abartı oluyor.  Not quite the same with "I appreciate...". Say just "teşekkürler/eyvallah".


Eyvallah!


----------

